# A micro cfl nl#5 harvest log



## growone (Jul 8, 2009)

This is a harvest log by an inside newb for other inside newbs. My current harvest was made possible by what I've read here, so I'm passing the torch, so to speak.

Setup

grow chamber - Something a little different, a tube made from aluminum flashing. This flashing was prepainted white on one side, brown on the other. And aluminum is very easy to work with. If you aren't a natural with power tools, this stuff is for you. I cut sections, then rolled them up with screws to make circular sections. Stacked sections with duct tape to make a tube. Nice part is you can make a tube of any size you like. Mine was 38 x 15 inches.

fixture - A steel pizza dish with porcelein sockets, total of 3. Total cfl's were 3 26w, 5500k for veg, 2700k for flower Tiny wattage by the standards here, but you can get a worthwhile plant - or so I hope to show.

soil - 2 gallons MG Organic Garden soil + 10% perlite + 2 tbsp dolomite + 2 tbsp bone meal(6-9-0)

nutes - 3 feedings of bone meal/molasses tea + 3 feedings of molasses tea - this is a low nute setup by most standards - but it worked well

seed - nl#5 from highgrade-seeds

Current snapshot of plant - about 7 weeks into flower - the breeder recommends 8 weeks

This is an out of the tube profile shot about 4 days ago - the continuous upper cola measure 7 inches so far - plant's overall height is 29 inches






This is inside the grow tube taken this AM. There are still a lot of white pistils up on the main cola. Pink is the ripe color for this strain. It's not ripe yet, so patience. You can see the lower buds are whiter and fluffier. Plan is cut the main cola 1st, then ripen the lower buds after. I've waited quite a while for this smoke, no sense in cutting too soon and getting a bunch of 'green apples'.






More pix every few days. Hope to show a nice harvest from a micro setup.


----------



## CrockPot (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks good man...subscribed...


----------



## growone (Jul 10, 2009)

I can finally claim to show a bit of canna porn. I've been waiting for this for a long time. I've had a job for years that required a hands off policy with my favorite plant.

Looks like I'll be popping an 8 inch main cola when the time comes. 56 days is the 'book' on this strain. It really has a very nice blue/white color to it. The breeder web site has a lot of very nice porn of their own, and this is just this plant should look like at this point. Again, this was grown with 78w of cfl, not a bit more.


----------



## jact55 (Jul 10, 2009)

wow impressive for such low lighting, i have done similar grows in the past, also with decent results. i also like the lavender hue it seems to have from far away. can you get any closer pics of the bud? thanks and looking good.


----------



## growone (Jul 10, 2009)

thnx jact,

that's as close as i've got at the moment - camera is mediocre but i'll try for some close ups
that'll be on monday, that's the next time i take it out of the tube - bit of a chore - tube makes good use of light but does come with a bit of extra labor


----------



## CrockPot (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks great...keep it up!


----------



## growone (Jul 12, 2009)

CrockPot - thanks for the encouragement - need all the good vibes i can get

now for the plant situation - had a large change in the pistil hair overnight - a good 10-15% went red/brown

that's great and what i've been waiting for, but the speed kind of scared me a bit - don't want that main cola going over ripe on me either

my 'ideal maturity' is a relaxing smoke, but not too much couch lock - i know this strain might not be ideal for that goal but nl#5 has been a good newb strain otherwise for getting a harvest

so tric checking time is plainly upon me - tomorrow plant comes out of tube for watering and tric check

i think i'll start updating this harvest log every day - idea is for other newb harvester's to get a feel for the changes you will see


----------



## growone (Jul 13, 2009)

Day 53 of 12/12
Checked out the trics through a 20x jewelers loupe. Wasn't sure what I was going to see. Well, saw a lot of clear trics, some cloudy, but a lot of clears. Shows the value of doing the tric exam. I had myself half convinced that main cola had to come off right away. Would have been a classic inside newb mistake.

Back in my 'old days' of outside grows, this check wasn't a luxury where I grew. Waited as long as could, which meant waiting for just before the 1st frost, then pull it in before it got whacked.

Pix is from a little further back. Cola color has definitely darkened, but as I have seen, the cola color can be deceptive. Use every tool you have to get your best harvest


----------



## growone (Jul 14, 2009)

Day 54 of 12/12
I was determined to show some tric pictures, though I had a feeling it wasn't going to be easy. It's not easy, real bitch getting focus and lighting just right. Flash is too bright, covered with paper to cut down, finally managed to get a mediocre picture. But hey, practice makes perfect. 

The lower middle of the pix shows the clearest trics. Look mostly clear. Think they are all clear from what i saw through the loupe by eye. No amber showing either way.

Hoping to show the color changes as maturity progresses.


----------



## growone (Jul 15, 2009)

Day 55 of 12/12

It's all coming down to the wire. Upper fans are getting yellow. My tric picture seems to show much whiter trics than i saw 2 days ago. I keep thinking the main cola won't get any bigger, but it does.

Used the camera flash for pic in tube. Better color than what the cfl light was doing.

The big issue for me is I would like to see if I can get an 'up high' from nl#5. So I'm trying to hit what is probably a pretty narrow harvest window. Examine trics out of the tube tomorrow, and maybe that will be the main cola harvest.


----------



## growone (Jul 16, 2009)

Day 56 of 12/12. This the 'book' for maturity by the breeder guidelines. In all fairness, those guidelines are based on a 400 watt hps.

I've been determined that I'm a day or 2 from cutting on every update. The trics have kept me straight. Did a close exam today, and not sure there was a single cloudy one in view. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure I saw a few with some color, might have been a purple/red tinge. Definitely interesting viewing. But with the number of clears I saw, I'd be a damm fool to cut yet.

Plant pic outside of the tube. Looks pretty chunky. 2nd pic is the tric view. Best focus is near center and slightly to the left.


----------



## growone (Jul 17, 2009)

Day 57 of 12/12.

I check out the plant today, and a LOT of pistils turned. I'm sure at this point I had a big jump in maturity. Pull the plant out of the tube, which is a chore, to scope out the trics again. If there was a change, I couldn't see it. As they say, pistil color and maturity don't necessarily go hand in hand.

So take another pic of plant in tube. No more tric pictures for now, too much of a chore. Bud is really getting a browner look.


----------



## beav (Jul 18, 2009)

you dont need to pull the plant out. just clip a small portion of leaf on the bud and examine it. take samples from differnt parts of the plant if you want to harvest diff buds at diff times.


----------



## growone (Jul 19, 2009)

thnx for the advice beav, i had thought of doing just that - was worried i might butcher the plant though that's unlikely - just couldn't bear to cut her yet

some more pix - she really is looking lovely - going to have to get around that - when the time is right, the cutting must start

seeing a few cloudy trics - very few but some - also saw 1 or 2 dark colored ones - mostly clear ones though


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 19, 2009)

looking good brah.. how much weight r u anticipating of your lady?


----------



## growone (Jul 19, 2009)

the big question - been obsessing on that one for a bit
feeling good i'll see an ounce - maybe more - i doubt it could go more than 2 oz


----------



## growone (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 61 of 12/12. I think the expression 'watched trics don't ripen' should be part of the grower's bible. Or at least not watched obsessively. So I decided to let the bud 'cook' for 3 days before the next tric check.
Anyhow, this may be the last 'in the tube' pic of the uncut plant. Tomorrow, out of the tube for what may be the last tric check and pictures before the main cola cut. If I see significant clouding, then off with her head at the end of the dark cycle.


----------



## IGrowChronic (Jul 21, 2009)

looks good, how many watts of cfls did you have?


----------



## growone (Jul 21, 2009)

i know this may seem 'out there', but 78w from veg to flower - 3 26w cfl's
the tube functioned as a circular reflector, and seemed to perform very well


----------



## growone (Jul 22, 2009)

Day 62 of 12/12. Gave her 3 days to ripen, ripen properly I thought. Not yet! At least that's what the trics seem to show me

So i give her a thorough going over. I see some 'amber' trics, and more than 1. They are not amber though, they are a clear dark red. Damn few of them, well less than 1% of the total. And they don't seem to be 'out in the open'. Found them in the more recessed part of the bud. So maybe these are trics that formed 1st, are older, and so finally turned color. Just a guess.

The front and foreground trics are still mostly clear, but cloudy are definitely increasing. Maybe 1/5 cloudy, if that. I just can't cut a bud that is in that state. If I get couch lock, so be it. I'll have learned something anyhow.


----------



## siltysand (Jul 22, 2009)

growone said:


> the big question - been obsessing on that one for a bit
> feeling good i'll see an ounce - maybe more - i doubt it could go more than 2 oz


I'd guess you have a couple ounces there.


----------



## growone (Jul 22, 2009)

that's a fine thought silty - it's crossed my mind but i keep saying 1 so as not to jinx myself


----------



## growone (Jul 24, 2009)

Day 64 of 12/12. When I opened this log, figured maybe 7-10 days then harvest. It's becoming something of a 'weed soap opera', it's just not ripening. I do see that some good sources list thai sativa being in the gentics of nl#5. That might make some sense with how long it's taking me to get to the end.

Better plant pic, almost does it justice, but there are limits with the camera i've got. The tric picture is really something, looks almost like a mirror surface, clear trics are far as the eye can see. Maybe a cloudy 1 or 2 in the bunch.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 24, 2009)

well done for having patience m8 u will be rewarded, frm wat i have seen frm ya pics thw buds have almost doubled in girth since u started posting and they are looking a lovely colour. thats gotta be wrth the wait hasnt it? the weight of ya buds can literally double in the last 2 weeks, also can i ask is it day 64 since 12/12 or since hairs appeared?


----------



## growone (Jul 24, 2009)

day 64 of 12/12 - i be dead from frustration otherwise


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 24, 2009)

lol yeah so its prob only 55 days in. give her another week at least. do u flush ya plants looking at ya leaves u do?


----------



## growone (Jul 24, 2009)

stopped feeding a couple of weeks ago, straight water since then - not a heavy flush


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 24, 2009)

she looks awesome especially for 72watts i jus aquired a 4 x 250w hood cant wait to put that into work. v inspiring


----------



## growone (Jul 26, 2009)

Day 66 of 12/12. I believe the time has come. Found a number of amber trics today. Not a lot, but definitely a jump in total. Clear amber, not dark amber.

Thing is, clear trics still seem to be the majority. Some cloudy, but hard to judge just how big a percent. No more than 50%, probably less. I'm just too leary of getting a total couch lock out of this bud.

So plant(main cola actually), here's the deal. If RIU speaks up, your execution will be delayed. If not, well then, tonight is it. I leave the pictures as the last testimonial.


----------



## ugmoe2001 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had a similar drama unfold with my setup... I can tell now... only after having gone through it that trichs are pretty hard to read.... your pics are enough to at least get a read on these guys though. I just tuned into this thread today and your patience has paid off, if you had harvested as early as you originally thought you would not have had nearly as nice of results as you're going to have now. I also used flourescents for my setup (as heat was an issue for me) and found that using the flourescents significantly lengthened the amount of time past "book" that these took to fully ripen. Good luck.... I look forward to takin a look at your final results in a few weeks!


----------



## growone (Jul 26, 2009)

ugmoe2001 said:


> I had a similar drama unfold with my setup... I can tell now... only after having gone through it that trichs are pretty hard to read.... your pics are enough to at least get a read on these guys though. I just tuned into this thread today and your patience has paid off, if you had harvested as early as you originally thought you would not have had nearly as nice of results as you're going to have now. I also used flourescents for my setup (as heat was an issue for me) and found that using the flourescents significantly lengthened the amount of time past &quot;book&quot; that these took to fully ripen. Good luck.... I look forward to takin a look at your final results in a few weeks!


great response - very useful - i suspected the fluoro's were stretching my maturity times, fantastic to hear from someone who's gone through it too

another grower 'talked me down' on my grow log - helped me not be so freaked out from a tiny bit of amber tric

+rep for great info


----------



## bluetick (Jul 26, 2009)

Plant looks great and especially with the small amount of light you have on it. Have you ever smoked NL#5 before? If not you are in for a real treat. This pot is delicious.

+rep for nice grow.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't do it!!! Lol lookin real close get a little sample nug off er and quick dry it see how she smokes and go from there.


----------



## growone (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for the look bluetick

this will be my 1st taste of the northern lights family - old sativa smoker
really looking forward to the smoke day - and gonna cur that baby 1st - plan on making some oil from the trimmings


----------



## growone (Jul 26, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Don't do it!!! Lol lookin real close get a little sample nug off er and quick dry it see how she smokes and go from there.


don't worry erkel - i've been talked down off the roof, so to speak
it's not done - though i keep trying to talk myself into whacking her
+rep to both you guys for the looks and help


----------



## growone (Jul 28, 2009)

Day 68 of 12/12. It's still a 'crystal palace' with the trics. A lot of clear

Am seeing more clear amber trics. Looks like more of these amber than cloudy. Talk it over with a few growers on another thread, these ambers may not mean too much yet.

I'm just as wary of harvesting an indica too early as too late. I've seen plenty of growers talk about 'racy' indicas if you harvest with too much clear.

So I wait for a while longer. Maybe all this stressing over harvest is a sign to let it amber up, take the edge off my high strung personality. Pics as usual. The main cola has reached the soda can stage, woo woo!


----------



## casegrower (Jul 28, 2009)

Look at the size of that main cola, it looks great, don't rush to smoke it though, I know it is hard but try to dry and cure it properly. Not saying you cant break off a little piece but don't waste what you have before it has finished properly


----------



## growone (Jul 28, 2009)

casegrower said:


> Look at the size of that main cola, it looks great, don't rush to smoke it though, I know it is hard but try to dry and cure it properly. Not saying you cant break off a little piece but don't waste what you have before it has finished properly


I've sworn an oath not to touch that baby until a 1 week dry(more or less) and a 3 week cure. Make do with the trimmings made into hash oil.

Need all the good quality cured bud until the next harvest, which will hopefully be a revegged/flowered grow from this plant. Clone if the reveg goes poorly.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 28, 2009)

looking great man i'll be watching


----------



## mikadodarkside (Jul 29, 2009)

snip a few small nugs now and do a water cure for 7 days, that way next week after your buds dry out for a few hours, you can get rizziped. it might be nice to have some weed that isnt a total burn out .

also flush this shit out of your soil!


----------



## growone (Jul 29, 2009)

mikadodarkside said:


> snip a few small nugs now and do a water cure for 7 days, that way next week after your buds dry out for a few hours, you can get rizziped. it might be nice to have some weed that isnt a total burn out .
> 
> also flush this shit out of your soil!


that is not a bad thought - i've read a bit about the water cure - just so different from my normal drying instinct
i think i'm a ways away from complete burn out weed - it's got so many clear trics - main worry is ripening will happen all of a sudden
+rep for a good suggestion


----------



## casegrower (Jul 29, 2009)

What do the hairs look like? there is some dispute between people if you should go by the trichs of the hairs to twll when it is finished


----------



## growone (Jul 29, 2009)

casegrower said:


> What do the hairs look like? there is some dispute between people if you should go by the trichs of the hairs to twll when it is finished


i've been tracking that too, looks like 50% brown/white
one other thing that seems to say it's not ripe is the bud continues to grow, thing continues to swell - if the bud keeps growing, still maturing?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 29, 2009)

growone said:


> i've been tracking that too, looks like 50% brown/white
> one other thing that seems to say it's not ripe is the bud continues to grow, thing continues to swell - if the bud keeps growing, still maturing?


yea man your right, if its still growing its maturing. let it do its thing maaaan haha

peace


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Jul 29, 2009)

needs a week still


----------



## growone (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback gents, +rep everybody that i could
i need the damn plant to help me get over the harvest nerves - been without 4 a while


----------



## casegrower (Jul 29, 2009)

so how many days from switching to 12/12 are you now and how long after switching did you notice preflowers? Mine had hairs starting in only a few days.


----------



## growone (Jul 29, 2009)

casegrower said:


> so how many days from switching to 12/12 are you now and how long after switching did you notice preflowers? Mine had hairs starting in only a few days.


68 days of 12/12 - the first pistils showed at around 10 days of 12/12
56 days is the breeder's guideline, but as many have remarked, the guideline seem to be a bit shorter than what most seem to see
my guess is it's partly a longer flowering time than the breeder says, and i'm using cfl, while the breeder states flowering time is gauged for 400 watt hps


----------



## casegrower (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting, I wonder why the cfl seems to be stretching the harvest time. Is there any risk of the plant going hermy on you is left to bud too long?


----------



## growone (Jul 30, 2009)

casegrower said:


> Interesting, I wonder why the cfl seems to be stretching the harvest time. Is there any risk of the plant going hermy on you is left to bud too long?


i think it's a combination of things, but my tric check for today shows CLOUDY!
changed fast, which was what i was thought might happen

just putting up new pics in the next hour


----------



## growone (Jul 30, 2009)

Day 70 of 12/12. Cloudy trics are finally showing up. It was 2 days since the last check, and they appeared in large numbers. Maybe 1/4 cloudy. So I feel like I've got my bearings. Shouldn't more than 1-3 days at this point.

Another 'big bud' picture, there is a 2nd good size bud that blends into the main cola in the front, hard to see. Tric picture is better than some others. You can see a cloudy at the bottom of the 'tric island' I got into focus. More clears in pic than my eye exam showed


----------



## nellyatcha (Jul 30, 2009)

growone said:


> Day 66 of 12/12. I believe the time has come. Found a number of amber trics today. Not a lot, but definitely a jump in total. Clear amber, not dark amber.
> 
> Thing is, clear trics still seem to be the majority. Some cloudy, but hard to judge just how big a percent. No more than 50%, probably less. I'm just too leary of getting a total couch lock out of this bud.
> 
> So plant(main cola actually), here's the deal. If RIU speaks up, your execution will be delayed. If not, well then, tonight is it. I leave the pictures as the last testimonial.


 
it has atleast 2 weeks left in it before harvest so leave it be bro . i know its tempting and you want to wait till cloudy v.s armber appears bro not cloudy v.s clear, but looking nice tho


----------



## growone (Jul 30, 2009)

nellyatcha said:


> it has atleast 2 weeks left in it before harvest so leave it be bro . i know its tempting and you want to wait till cloudy v.s armber appears bro not cloudy v.s clear, but looking nice tho


i'm really trying to keep away from the couch lock as much as possible
i was planning to cut at the 1st amber, though i think i've seen 'false ambers' that were away from the bulk of the clear trics
thanks for feedback - take it day by day - i do get a lot of good advice here - +rep for thoughtful advice


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 30, 2009)

cant wait to see rhat cola all trimmed up  good job buddy


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Jul 31, 2009)

yah that cola is a fattie, start checking trics first thing in the mornings, if you can raise the temp a few more degrees to make that bitch drip with trics, i find that it makes them sweat a little more before i harvest


----------



## growone (Jul 31, 2009)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> yah that cola is a fattie, start checking trics first thing in the mornings, if you can raise the temp a few more degrees to make that bitch drip with trics, i find that it makes them sweat a little more before i harvest


the temp's are pretty warm inside the grow chamber, low to mid 80's
kind of half remembered the higher heat/higher trics info
thanks for reminder - every harvest 'trick' is one to the good


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Jul 31, 2009)

stay below 88-89*F


----------



## growone (Aug 2, 2009)

Day 73 of 12/12. This is getting a bit ridiculous. Over 10 weeks for an indica strain, and still a ways to go. This thing must have some sativa traits deep inside. I can only hope it's worth it. I'll say it will be cut(partly just main cola) at 11 weeks. Might as well tried haze at this rate.

Pictures are nice though. Tric picture still shows plenty of clear. Best focus a bit right of center.


----------



## growone (Aug 3, 2009)

Day 74 of 12/12. Well, I've think I just crossed the finish line, though it's a confusing finish

Here's what I'm seeing, a few small patches of amber trics have showed up. May have been there for a day or 2, maybe not. There are a few of these scattered around the main cola. No more than 1% of total tric count, probably less.

The confusing part is it's a few spots, but not all over the cola. Most areas are clear and cloudy. Call it 50% cloudy, though that may be a stretch. Now I think I will cut the main cola. This was my plan in the beginning, to cut at the 1st 'true' amber trics. And they are where they should be, right in among all the 'forests' of white and clear.

Feedback welcome as always, but I feel committed to act. Any longer, and this stuff will couch lock me for sure. 1 picture of a clear/cloudy area, the other picture of the amber spot. Focus isn't great but the light brown color does show.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 3, 2009)

yo mate respect 4 ya patience jus hold out or jus take a lower nug and test her out that way,, i can def see amber in the trich that are lower down, there are 3 types of trichs and the ones to look at at harvest are the tallest ones, the others amber off first. however def take a nug off and test it out that way u can see if she does wat u want her 2. i undertand the couchlock thing worrying ya i like a smoke at work etc! but there nothing worse than growing a plant 4 ages then cuttin her too early, i done it , trust me u will still get a buzz, but not the same as some real sticky icky. gd luck on holding out m8


----------



## growone (Aug 3, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> yo mate respect 4 ya patience jus hold out or jus take a lower nug and test her out that way,, i can def see amber in the trich that are lower down, there are 3 types of trichs and the ones to look at at harvest are the tallest ones, the others amber off first. however def take a nug off and test it out that way u can see if she does wat u want her 2. i undertand the couchlock thing worrying ya i like a smoke at work etc! but there nothing worse than growing a plant 4 ages then cuttin her too early, i done it , trust me u will still get a buzz, but not the same as some real sticky icky. gd luck on holding out m8


sweetsmoker,

+rep for the info - it's a tough call, but i think those amber trics were as tall as the others, i think they may have shrunk a bit as they went amber

there are some tall ambers over to the left, it's hard to see because of cheap camera and focus

i've held off on sampling because i'm not sure how close the samples will be compared to the cured bud


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 3, 2009)

u can see them best m8 and they certainly "look" done reckon they will be nice watever buddy, enjoy dont 4 get the smoke report


----------



## growone (Aug 3, 2009)

well, i'll be putting off my decision for the next several hours
real good feedback, my 1st indoor grow - used to do outdoor, then it was wait until frost - harvest time was chosen for you


----------



## casegrower (Aug 3, 2009)

Can you post a detailed pic of your grow tube, it seems like a really cool idea


----------



## growone (Aug 3, 2009)

casegrower said:


> Can you post a detailed pic of your grow tube, it seems like a really cool idea


here's a couple of links - the first link was my 1st try, didn't go so well due to soil troubles, but the 1st page has a pretty good description of the tube
2nd link is current grow which went much better

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/179797-newbs-grow-tube.html
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/189475-grow-tube-part-deux.html


----------



## growone (Aug 5, 2009)

Day 76 of 12/12. The idea of this thread was to record all the ideas/doubts/fears a new inside grower goes through before harvest. It can be a rough ride, you think you're there, then you don't, and finally back again.

So cut time has come. Scoped down the main cola good and thorough. Saw a fair number of amber trics scattered around the main cola. This is in addition to the amber 'islands' that I had been watching for a few days. Not a large percentage,1% - 5%. Not too precise a count, but a lot of 'real estate' when you view at 20x.

Pics didn't come out too good, so not going to bother posting them. I'm also getting the feeling that I've been under counting the milky, some examples I've seen show a more translucent tric than actual white color.

So I'll put up the main cola shot tomorrow. It's a risk that it hasn't reached its maximum. But the whole picture is the plant looks mature, the bud is fat, sticky, gooey, and amber trics are starting to show up.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 5, 2009)

how long are you going to let the rest of the plant go?


----------



## growone (Aug 5, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> how long are you going to let the rest of the plant go?


my gut feel is another week, i think i have a better handle how it ripens now


----------



## Cap K (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic micro cfl grow my dude and I think you were able to get away with so few cfls because it looks like you got pretty good reflection in your grow tube. I go two white rhinos in my closet and another two in the bedroom. The ones in the closet are almost twice the size of the other two simply because of good reflection off the white walls in my closet. Real tight work bruh and hella patience!


----------



## growone (Aug 5, 2009)

Cap K said:


> Fantastic micro cfl grow my dude and I think you were able to get away with so few cfls because it looks like you got pretty good reflection in your grow tube. I go two white rhinos in my closet and another two in the bedroom. The ones in the closet are almost twice the size of the other two simply because of good reflection off the white walls in my closet. Real tight work bruh and hella patience!


CapK, thanks for the look and the results of your own grow
you're giving us a pretty good comparison of the same strain results with some extra reflector
and i do think reflector is a huge deal, you can almost double your light intensity, you don't raise the temperature, and for homemade reflectors, it can be done for a few dollars


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 5, 2009)

growone said:


> my gut feel is another week, i think i have a better handle how it ripens now


Lemme know how that cola smokes...i think a week is a pretty safe bet*


----------



## growone (Aug 5, 2009)

The first bud. And it is sticky icky. The smell is fantastic, pungent pine and citrus. And getting stronger by the minute since cutting. Weighed in 55 grams wet. I think I have another 70-80 to go. Should weigh in over an ounce. Enough talk, the bud.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 6, 2009)

damn homie nice...it aint gonna weigh near 55 grams when its dried and cured tho..but still damn, nice job!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 6, 2009)

omg bro i went through this thread like chewin off my finger nails laughin cuz i thought you were gonna cut and didnt, cut, didnt, cut, didnt, then finaly cut lmao 

great grow and thread all around 

 keep on growin 
bud looks but i like a mix not a straight head high
but everyone has prefferences lol


----------



## growone (Aug 6, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn homie nice...it aint gonna weigh near 55 grams when its dried and cured tho..but still damn, nice job!


Thanks for stopping by, and the respect. Likely somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 wet weight is my guess. These buds are rock hard, really amazed with the cfl result.



i grow everglades bud said:


> omg bro i went through this thread like chewin off my finger nails laughin cuz i thought you were gonna cut and didnt, cut, didnt, cut, didnt, then finaly cut lmao
> 
> great grow and thread all around
> 
> ...


This was a wild ride, glad you got a bit of enjoyment from it. The high is the big question, I was shooting at the 'head' so to speak. Likely won't be perfect, but we'll see. This was 11 weeks of 12/12 for a '8 week' strain. Understand the breeder guidelines aren't set in stone by a long shot, but didn't want to ignore the flower time completely.

+rep to both for the great comments


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 6, 2009)

ye no prob...repd as well..nice journal, you deserve it!


----------



## casegrower (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work man, can't wait to see what you get from the entire plant once it is dry. To think that you used less than $15.00 of electricity for the grow.


----------



## siltysand (Aug 7, 2009)

growone said:


> Thanks for stopping by, and the respect. Likely somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 wet weight is my guess. These buds are rock hard, really amazed with the cfl result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a NL that is at 8 weeks 12/12 right now and its looking like it may have at least another week. Your extra 3 weeks was most likely due to the cfls. Nice thread. Take care and enjoy the smoke.


----------



## grow space (Aug 9, 2009)

That strain and that "tube cab" is a must do for me in somewhere in the future.
Great main cola man, u took your time and it has payed off....


waiting for the smoke report


----------



## growone (Aug 9, 2009)

growspace, casegrower, siltysand, simplybaked

thanks big for the looks and the compliments, here's a quick smoke and taste report for the interested

so i oven dried a bit of trim leaf, bud is off limits till it's done
i get ready for what i'm sure is going to harsh stuff, trim leaf is not famous for being smooth
and i'm amazed, it was smooth as silk, not a hint of burn anywhere in lungs or throat
this plant had no feeding for 5 weeks to harvest, probably a contributor
and a very nice head high, not super powerful, but nice, and a sweet come down, no hint of that burned out feeling some weed can give you
the taste wasn't the best, though there was a hint of pine - this was trim leaf - ain't going win no competitions with trim leaf so no suprise
long ways to the real test of cured bud, but this bodes well, this was all organic grow and from what i've seen, organic may give some very sweet results


----------



## chronicj69 (Aug 9, 2009)

lookin very nice for jfust 73 watts of cfl. ill have to post up when i harvet my ice. im growing one under cfls but i got like 2 85 watters, a 42, and 8 23 watters around one plant. its now in the 5th week of flowering


----------



## growone (Aug 9, 2009)

chronicj69 said:


> lookin very nice for jfust 73 watts of cfl. ill have to post up when i harvet my ice. im growing one under cfls but i got like 2 85 watters, a 42, and 8 23 watters around one plant. its now in the 5th week of flowering


i'd be interested in how ice under the cfl's turns out - i've seen a pretty wide spectrum of results on ice's potency from 'nice high' to super potent - but i guess that's what we see for most strains - every one's mileage seems to vary


----------



## growone (Aug 9, 2009)

OK, the smaller cola has pretty much dried, bit over 3 grams, should end at 3.
The main cola is still drying, but the heft is still huge. Feels like an oz easy. Has frosted up, and literally shines in bright light. Have to put a pic up before it goes into the jar.

Now for the plant. A lot of bud left there. At this point, I'm going to tweak my harvest guess from 1 1/2 to 2 oz. Guesses are cheap so what the hell. Here's what's left.


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 9, 2009)

can that big ass bud even fit in a jar?


----------



## growone (Aug 9, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> can that big ass bud even fit in a jar?


ahh, she's not quite that big, will take up all the space though
i was worried about that for a while, thought main cola was going to be a foot, ended up at 6 inches


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 9, 2009)

growone said:


> ahh, she's not quite that big, will take up all the space though
> i was worried about that for a while, thought main cola was going to be a foot, ended up at 6 inches


good job man nice density with cfls .. im also using cfls i got like 3 weeks left


----------



## growone (Aug 9, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> good job man nice density with cfls .. im also using cfls i got like 3 weeks left


cfl's and auto flower go together real nice, peeked at your grow, things seem to be going well.


----------



## siltysand (Aug 11, 2009)

growone said:


> ahh, she's not quite that big, will take up all the space though
> i was worried about that for a while, thought main cola was going to be a foot, ended up at 6 inches


That's what she said....


----------



## crazytrain14 (Aug 11, 2009)

siltysand said:


> That's what she said....


 
brilliant!!


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 11, 2009)

damn bro very nice grow i had an indica do the same thing renectly it was 100% f1 hyrbrid "dynamite" clone and flowered it for 10 weeks under a 600w hps but hey it did grow 6 ft tall but only yeilded 4 ounces dry


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 11, 2009)

+rep for ya to


----------



## growone (Aug 11, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> damn bro very nice grow i had an indica do the same thing renectly it was 100% f1 hyrbrid &quot;dynamite&quot; clone and flowered it for 10 weeks under a 600w hps but hey it did grow 6 ft tall but only yeilded 4 ounces dry


real good info ogkush, i've found a few more cases like this where the trics were quite stubborn about changing
i thought it was a cfl thing, now not so sure, maybe just strain
+rep back for helping me make sense of this


----------



## growone (Aug 12, 2009)

The bud has been put into the curing jar, so we'll call it dry at this point. The tally is 15 grams. That is 27% of the wet weight, which is just about where it should be. I though the large one would come out a bit denser. But no complaints, the numbers are what they are.

The smaller bud has been curing for 2 days. The odor is really wild. Very sharp pine smell. A lot like pinesol. There was the usually grassy odor of weed at the start, but a lot of that has gone after only 2 days of cure.

An update on the smoking quality's. After a few more tries, I'd give the trim a 6 for potency, and for quality as well. It's really strong for trim leaf. Was a very skinny joint, so calling 2 puffs 1 puff, the trim is close to 1 hit weed. Taste was not great, and not going to smoke trim any longer than needed.

So, back to my 'roots', and cooked up some oil. The oil was fair, not great. A skill I would need to work on. Oil is a chore, and a mess. So the way to go I think is the vaporizer. Some great home brew plans here. Gonna try the halogen bulb setup. And of course the last pics of the dried bud.


----------



## 8768729 (Aug 13, 2009)

growone said:


> The bud has been put into the curing jar, so we'll call it dry at this point. The tally is 15 grams. That is 27% of the wet weight, which is just about where it should be. I though the large one would come out a bit denser. But no complaints, the numbers are what they are.
> 
> The smaller bud has been curing for 2 days. The odor is really wild. Very sharp pine smell. A lot like pinesol. There was the usually grassy odor of weed at the start, but a lot of that has gone after only 2 days of cure.
> 
> ...



nice job bro very impressive for only a few cfl's. whats your gram per watt? i love seeing properly flushed plants with ripe buds that got that fall color to them, i give this grow two thumbs up seriously way to grow


----------



## growone (Aug 13, 2009)

i'll have a better idea of my total harvest a little while, cutting the rest of the bud today
hoping to hit the 0.5 gram per fixture watt


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 13, 2009)

and sometimes if your strain was crossed with multiple strains and one had a little sativa it will show up sometimes or sometime like with the dynamite i had i think for somereason it hit another growth spurt and just grew insanly tall and for insanley long but i did get some one hit quit shit outta that plant one hit i would go to sleep and dynamite already contains one of the highest levels of of thc and cnbd thc is at 27% the shit was bedlook not couchlook


----------



## growone (Aug 13, 2009)

interesting ogkush about that strain, i've found a number of ripening stories where things go a bit differently, but if you get what you want, the wait is worth it

which brings me to the conclusion of this harvest log, did my final cut today

got 75g wet which should come out to around 20g dry, 15 dry grams from main cola and the 1 side branch should give the number of: 35 grams of dry bud
not fantastic, but a good result, got another 10g of bud trim which i didn't include, bud is what we live for, no?
i know many disdain the gram/watt measure, so i will give this as gram/fixture watt - basically the same thing, but is grounds for comparison on how your grow did - this came out to around 0.45 grams per fixture watt - a good result

and so the final pix - many thanks for the many looks, help, tips during the harvest wait!


----------



## exidis (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow nice grow man. Nice looking thru all the pics you posted. Im on my first grow as well and i had to cut down a "hermie" last night and it looked like this...Does your NL's look similar to this when it was about 5 weeks in?

BTW how was the smoke? nice grow.


----------



## growone (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice looking hermie exidis. That's considerably more mature than what I had at 5 weeks. By that pic, you should be harvesting at 8 weeks.
I've just sampled the trim, buds are drying and curing. The trim is pretty good smoke, quite strong. I was shooting for a head effect, and looks like I hit that pretty close. If the bud cures up to where I think, this could be a kind of over whelming smoke.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 14, 2009)

thas wassup growone!


----------



## jo3wii piff (Aug 14, 2009)

im not sure how to use this site. but this is my 1st post or w-e u call it. and is that a can of genny light growone? lol if so wuz goos my dude!!??SAME CITY. nice grow fam. us upstaters doin it big. get @ me sumtime maybe you could help me wit this site.


----------



## growone (Aug 14, 2009)

jo3wii piff said:


> im not sure how to use this site. but this is my 1st post or w-e u call it. and is that a can of genny light growone? lol if so wuz goos my dude!!??SAME CITY. nice grow fam. us upstaters doin it big. get @ me sumtime maybe you could help me wit this site.


you nailed me cold, genny lite, yeah from an old sack of cans
i'm upstate, but fling any questions you want to over to me


----------



## growone (Aug 21, 2009)

The last piece of the puzzle, the smoke report. She turned out real strong.

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/230407-nl-5-highgrade-seeds.html


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2009)

exidis said:


> Wow nice grow man. Nice looking thru all the pics you posted. Im on my first grow as well and i had to cut down a "hermie" last night and it looked like this...Does your NL's look similar to this when it was about 5 weeks in?
> 
> BTW how was the smoke? nice grow.


\

Seeds, seeds, and more seeds! Shid since u got em grow em...U can b swimming in NL lol


----------



## jaysizzle (Aug 21, 2009)

i really enjoyed looking/reading this thread. i am a newb and so far so good. iam also using cfls right now for my veg room. im running 5 26w cfls and 1 46w cfls. I also have NL strain(2 plants). i have begun to lst, and topped one in hopes of getting good side shoot growth for taking cuttings. it seems to be going very well. i have takin 7 total cuttings and 2 of them have takin root. this is my first time cloning and i am using soil/peat moss mix. everything i have learned has been from this site as well. i am going to try my first scrog as soon as i get a few more cuttings to root. but i am curious to try your method that you used here in this thread as well. thats what its about, the learning process and what works for you. like they always say, practice makes perfect. oh...and not to get off topic here but....you think i could get a lil help on how to start my own thread? i am either a complete idiot or im just blind and not seeing what im lookin for. thanx a bunch and happy growing from your boy jaysizzle.


----------



## growone (Aug 21, 2009)

jaysizzle said:


> i really enjoyed looking/reading this thread. i am a newb and so far so good. iam also using cfls right now for my veg room. im running 5 26w cfls and 1 46w cfls. I also have NL strain(2 plants). i have begun to lst, and topped one in hopes of getting good side shoot growth for taking cuttings. it seems to be going very well. i have takin 7 total cuttings and 2 of them have takin root. this is my first time cloning and i am using soil/peat moss mix. everything i have learned has been from this site as well. i am going to try my first scrog as soon as i get a few more cuttings to root. but i am curious to try your method that you used here in this thread as well. thats what its about, the learning process and what works for you. like they always say, practice makes perfect. oh...and not to get off topic here but....you think i could get a lil help on how to start my own thread? i am either a complete idiot or im just blind and not seeing what im lookin for. thanx a bunch and happy growing from your boy jaysizzle.


jay

great to hear from you, this is why i started this thread, from one newb to another

sounds like you've learned pretty good, doing the right things, if you do go forward with what i did, post a link/message - would love to see how it goes

to start a thread, there is a button/link at the left/top of the forum page - says 'start new thread', or something like that - +rep for the good start to growing


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2009)

this site is the best!


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 21, 2009)

jaysizzle said:


> i really enjoyed looking/reading this thread. i am a newb and so far so good. iam also using cfls right now for my veg room. im running 5 26w cfls and 1 46w cfls. I also have NL strain(2 plants). i have begun to lst, and topped one in hopes of getting good side shoot growth for taking cuttings. it seems to be going very well. i have takin 7 total cuttings and 2 of them have takin root. this is my first time cloning and i am using soil/peat moss mix. everything i have learned has been from this site as well. i am going to try my first scrog as soon as i get a few more cuttings to root. but i am curious to try your method that you used here in this thread as well. thats what its about, the learning process and what works for you. like they always say, practice makes perfect. oh...and not to get off topic here but....you think i could get a lil help on how to start my own thread? i am either a complete idiot or im just blind and not seeing what im lookin for. thanx a bunch and happy growing from your boy jaysizzle.


Go into the forum category you want to start a thread in, look at the top right of the page just above the first listing of threads. Click "Forum tools" there will be an option to "start a new thread"


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 21, 2009)

AND Nice work growone! Im also on a cfl grow, thinking now of using a reflector tube .What kind of air circulation did you have, you didnt have a problem with it creating too much heat and dry?

Keep it up!


----------



## growone (Aug 21, 2009)

klassenkid said:


> AND Nice work growone! Im also on a cfl grow, thinking now of using a reflector tube .What kind of air circulation did you have, you didnt have a problem with it creating too much heat and dry?
> 
> Keep it up!


thank you sir for the look and good comments

i used a small pc fan near the top of the tube, exhausted hot air out of the tube
i did have a bit of trouble with heat in the beginning, tried to use passive venting - that did work for a while until the outside temps got up to 70

had to adjust the vent hole to get the venting just right - about a 3 inch square hole ended up being pretty good


----------



## klassenkid (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks ill definitely have to try that, plus reps ++


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Aug 21, 2009)

thats definitely northern lights... mmmh god damnit.


----------



## jaysizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

hey man so i have been redesigning my rooms and have tried some new things. i made a diy bubblecloner and 80% of the cuttings have rooted. so i upgraded my cfls and now have 2-68w cfl's, 2-42w cfl's, and 1-26w cfl's in my setup. I have kept one clone and been vegging her to create a new mother. She is kept in veg using to 4ft flouro rigs. I am now flowering the two NL mothers along with 3 clones and 3 uknown strains. This is to make room for my micro sog/scrog. I'm working with a space approx. 2.5ft wide x 4ft long. what I am going to attempt after this harvest with clones is to utilize one side for a 2 plant micro scrog and the other side for a 8 plant micro sog. Split that sucka right down the middle. I grow for personal use so yeild can be low as long as its decent and will get me through until the next harvest. I use a 1.5 x2 x 6 for my mother room(its actually an old cabinet)and clone room. ill post pics of my set up now and after the harvest when i have the two methods going at once. check my page, i have some pics n shit of what im doing now. lata dude! go green......grow green!


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 4, 2010)

I just read this whole thread and wanted to tell you that you did an awesome job. +rep fosho

-z0oted


----------



## CFL+OutdoorGrower (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice thread.


----------

